# Real men knit!



## Big Chuck (Feb 19, 2013)

Stumbled upon this page and had to join. I've already had some great tips from some of you. Happy to be here. I've been trying some new things (entrelac, intarsia) and am currently working on my first "yarn-bomb".:roll: As soon as I get a way to take some pictures, I'll pass them along. Thanks and great to meet you!


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. There are several men here and they do great work. Looking forward to seeing your projects. Have yet to do entrelac...it's on the to-do list.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan, Chuck! Always glad to have more men join us. I do look forward to seeing some of your work. Love your avatar!


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi there Chuck from the UK, look forward to seeing some of your work,
I haven't been brave enough to attempt entrelac yet, 
I've only just completed my first wingspan shawl..


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

Welcome Chuck from Ohio. Love your Avatar.!!Did you teach him to knit?????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome -- I'm sure we'll learn many things from you as well...have done faire isle and intrsia and entrelac and socks are on my list of "to dos". Come join us often and can't wait to see your yarn bombing!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome from west Michigan.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

A big welcome from UK, you have chosen a great site :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny Arizona.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Welcome to kp from Australia. :lol: :lol:


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Welcome to KP, Cuck. It is a great place to learn.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Cuck's a funny typo, isn't it? LOL Anyway, welcome to the group. So you've done entrelac. I'm working on my first one right now and am loving it. Lots of mistakes in there and you can't see them at all (I think!). What do you bomb? I just saw a bus kind of car all knitted over. Wow, is that what you're doing?


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello Big Chuck, welcome!


----------



## florence56 (Jan 9, 2013)

A big welcome from south wales uk, it's good to see men knit.In australia lots of men knit and complain there is not enough patterns for them.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi and a warm welcome from Australia, looking forward to seeing some pictures


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello and welcome. Great avatar BTW


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome, Chuck. It's great to have more guys join us. Do you knit in public?


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice to meet you and welcome from New Zealand!


----------



## Mountain Mama 44 (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome from Southern California!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome and I just love your avatar hahaha big chuck


----------



## emerald60 (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome from the UK Chuck! I also love your avatar!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

great to see the men showing up.I believe men have a special knack but like to hide it. Welcome!!


----------



## higheagle (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi Chuck, greetings from Alice Springs, Australia. Welcome to KP.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I've been trying to get my husbanad to learn to knit . . . he is convinced he'd be the only man in the world if he did. I'll keep trying, working that narrow edge between asking and nagging!


----------



## forfran2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello and welcome from South Florida.


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello from the Isle of Wight. This is a great site it's full of very helpful people.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Welcome from the Great Smoky Mts of East Tennessee. Love your avatar. I see them in my backyard quite often but they aren't that cute!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome from So. Florida.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Of course real men knit, they invented it!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Welcome from the east coast of central Florida.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh by the way... Does anyone remember Rosie Greer and his wonderful needlepoint?

Also keep in mind that some of the most intricate designs in knitting are done by men....so all you guys, join in and have fun with a great hobby for everyone....in Peru, the men do color work hats on size "0" needles and it is marvelous.

Dragonflylace


----------



## ssklinda (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome from Massachusetts...Great to have guys join...Hope to see some of your pictures...Have a stitching day !!!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

welcome, you'll love this site.ASK ANYTHING and you'll get many answers. 
You'll meat many very nice people too .


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome from Iowa.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome from Ontario, Canada...Can always learn something new here,, never heard of any of the things you are working on ..so off to google them...


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Chuck and welcome. Love your name/avatar. Are you in hiding because you are actually a woodchuck waiting to predict Spring?


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Welcome from Michigan


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

Welcome from sunny Arkansas, USA.


----------



## Nana Shannon (Feb 25, 2013)

Welcome from Texas


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Great site and lots of help and motivation.
Warning. "This site addictive "


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey Big Chuck! Welcome from Maryland!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Big Chuck said:


> Stumbled upon this page and had to join. I've already had some great tips from some of you. Happy to be here. I've been trying some new things (entrelac, intarsia) and am currently working on my first "yarn-bomb".:roll: As soon as I get a way to take some pictures, I'll pass them along. Thanks and great to meet you!


Welcome from Omaha, NE. You will love it here.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

A warm welcome from Alabama. You've come to the right place - a place where real men knit. You will enjoy the cameraderie of the guys and gals here.


----------



## lblysse (Feb 1, 2013)

Welcome Chuck from Montana


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Great to see another male knitter on here - who taught you ?


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

glad you have found us


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome from Upstate NY!


----------



## JJJ711SMITH (Sep 27, 2012)

Welcome from Mississippi


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Welcome from New Jersey - you definitely found one of the best sites to stumble upon ;-)


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome from Louisiana! And this site IS addictive! I don't stay on Facebook like I used to... Now it is KP!!! So glad you are here!


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

Love your avatar. Funny.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome from Tennessee!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

hi big chuck and welcome. rvery one here are so helpful. my father in nova scotia helped my mother knit socks,mitts .hats and scarves for 11 children every winter.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome Chuck!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Hello and Welcome to the KP forum


----------



## sonnie71 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi and welcome from Fort Worth, Texas. When I was 13yo a boy taught me how to knit. I knitted strips of stockinette and not til later did I start actually making things.


----------



## dougnorton (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome from Conyers, Georgia


----------



## Teri24 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello and welcome Chuck.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to KP!

Hazel in far northern Florida, USA


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Welcome, Chuck. You'll enjoy yourself here and learn a lot.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Howdy from North Texas, welcome to the group!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome from northern NY. Love your avatar. Where are you?


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Welcome from Montana.


----------



## Knitter4ever (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Big Chuck welcome from Orangevile, Canada. Can't wait to see what your 'yarn bomb' produces!!!


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

A big welcome to KP from Delaware, USA. I'm happy to see you stumbled onto our site ( I think we all did ). Great friendly people here and many very experienced knitters and crocheters. I think from what you wrote, you would fit into that category. Perhaps you could give us some tips too.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Chuck,
Welcome from snowy/windy/cold CT.
There are alot of gents here that have really have mastered the craft of knitting/crocheting.
Glad to have you with us.
I am also trying to learn Intarsia. 
Linda


----------



## Dhiagelev (Mar 8, 2013)

Welcome Chuck! You are already way ahead of me, as I am just attempting my first sweater for forty years! Love the avatar! Lets see and hear more!


----------



## Cje (Aug 10, 2012)

Can hardly wait for your "yarn Bombing". I'm in the process of developing an idea, too. Cje


----------



## VickieJ (Dec 24, 2011)

Welcome, Big Chuck. Love your avitar! I was part of a prairie dog rescue group for a number of years, so anything pd is near and dear to my heart. This forum has a great group of folks!


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Chuck, welcome from Oregon. Some of the neatest things I've seen have been done by men! Glad to have you with us.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome to this wonderful group, there are already numerous male knitters here so you'll always have lots of help and inspiration.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Chuck! Welcome from another male needleworker - knit, crochet, cross stitch, etc. I'm in Wisconsin, where are you. Like somebody else asked, do you knit in public. I take my knitting everywhere. Have to take partner to a lot of doctor appointments, so have a lot of time to spend in the waiting room.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Cape Cod, MA USA. There's lots to see here - enjoy.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I always thought this forum was non gender specific! Welcome to Chuck and all male knitters. 

During WWII the American Red Cross distributed "knitting kits" to our GI's. The kits were contained in a rectangular tin, contained yarn, needles and patterns to knit gloves and socks. It amazed me that we couldn't provide simple gloves and socks to our GI's ...but perhaps greater minds did prevail......

Several years ago I met a WWII vet who was an avid..not to mention expert knitter. He got his start with one of those Red Cross Kits. He quickly mastered the art of knitting and traded the less pleasant duties of a GI for his knitting ability. He didn't do latrine or KP duty...he knitted for his fellow service members...as they did chores that were not pleasant. This was one quick fellow! Who wants to clean latrines or peel hundreds of pounds of potatoes..when knitting is a fairly pleasant time passer?

Today's male knitter is a whole different breed though. A whole lot more fun and quite functional too. No offense to our GI knitters.

You can google sites for men who knit and find wonderful patterns and designs, from the male perspective. One of the best patterns I ever came across was from one of these sites....ear covers/warmers that work under bike/skiing/snowboarding helmets! Fashionable and very functional too. Another was a pair of heavy duty socks, meant to be worn under work/hunting/hiking boots.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Chuck, welcome to the forum, I have learned so much already and I just joined this year, your going to love this site.
What is a yarn bomb ???? a garment with a lot of mistakes?


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Welcome from New Mexico; love your avatar!


----------



## Big Chuck (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow! Lots of folks with lots to say. Hello right back at y'all.


----------



## Big Chuck (Feb 19, 2013)

iShirl said:


> Cuck's a funny typo, isn't it? LOL Anyway, welcome to the group. So you've done entrelac. I'm working on my first one right now and am loving it. Lots of mistakes in there and you can't see them at all (I think!). What do you bomb? I just saw a bus kind of car all knitted over. Wow, is that what you're doing?


No that's too big for me! I'm starting small, adding bits of color to local statues. I want to try blending in knitted flowers with real ones in the park once spring finally hits.


----------



## Big Chuck (Feb 19, 2013)

Ruth Winnie said:


> Hi Chuck, welcome to the forum, I have learned so much already and I just joined this year, your going to love this site.
> What is a yarn bomb ???? a garment with a lot of mistakes?


Yarn bombing is knit or crochet graffiti. It adds a little color and whimsy to your world and can be seen as art or statement, just like "regular" graffiti.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello and Welcome from Ludlow Ma.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Check out this article on Yarn Bombing! Right here in my own "backyard" - BOSTON!

http://tinyurl.com/6f3399n


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Big Chuck, welcome from AR. Glad to have more men on here. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nairobi (Jan 30, 2013)

Mexico waving at you!


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Chuck. Looking forward to your post.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi-and welcome to the best site around for knitters/crocheters -all the way from NZ


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

yes they do ! Welcome.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Chuck and a warm welcome from Australia. I just love your avatar. Nice to see more men admitting that they knit. :thumbup:


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome to KP, Chuck! So happy you joined us, and I look forward to seeing some of your work along the way!


----------



## bridget J (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi from the South of England. I have four boys, ages 6 to 12 who all knit. It's good to have a few role models on here to inspire them. Looking forward to seeing pics when you post some x


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

A very warm welcome from Australia.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome to KP from Upstate New York. Glad you signed on with us.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Big Chuck said:


> Stumbled upon this page and had to join. I've already had some great tips from some of you. Happy to be here. I've been trying some new things (entrelac, intarsia) and am currently working on my first "yarn-bomb".:roll: As soon as I get a way to take some pictures, I'll pass them along. Thanks and great to meet you!


A warm welcome to you. This is an amazing group of people you are now part of. And so very helpful too!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Arizona!


----------



## Big Chuck (Feb 19, 2013)

Janet.Sar said:


> Great to see another male knitter on here - who taught you ?


I found a kit in the clearance bin @ Wal-mart one day and thought "Hmmm, that looks fun." I keep teaching myself new things from books and magazines.


----------

